# Then Sing My Soul, America



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

Place for those awesome hymns of faith from Pilgrims to the Present in America

 I'll start. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9s7id89Qsk]"Bread Upon The Water" By The Gaither Vocal Band - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

This one has a lot of inspiration in it, but it may not come across as a video, you can click the link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txpx5eLIVDI]The Lawrence Welk Show - Precious Memories - 03-2005 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgVL-rBq9Fw]Alison Krauss - Down in the River to Pray - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

From film, "O Brother, Where Art Thou"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo"]Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unr7Tr2GJKM&feature=related]O Brother - I´ll fly away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmIxcvIAsZk]Amazing Grace - Mormon Tabernacle Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I]Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUP8oc9Bgs]Johnny Cash-daddy sang bass - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khxx3sCVhtE]Tennessee Ernie Ford - Shenandoah - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 28, 2012)

For me it's a song called Just as I am. Because I've been such a big time sinner. The cross means everything to me.

*	Just as I am, without one plea, 
	but that thy blood was shed for me, 
	and that thou bidst me come to thee, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

	Just as I am, and waiting not 
	to rid my soul of one dark blot, 
	to thee whose blood can cleanse each spot, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

	Just as I am, though tossed about 
	with many a conflict, many a doubt, 
	fightings and fears within, without, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

	Just as I am, poor, wretched, blind; 
	sight, riches, healing of the mind, 
	yea, all I need in thee to find, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

.	Just as I am, thou wilt receive, 
	wilt welcome, pardon, cleanse, relieve; 
	because thy promise I believe, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

	Just as I am, thy love unknown 
	hath broken every barrier down; 
	now, to be thine, yea thine alone, 
	O Lamb of God, I come, I come. *


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xSGLZd9Vg4]Tim McGraw - Live Like You Were Dying - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh I believe there are angels among us. Alabama nailed this. I cry every time.

* I was walking home from school on a cold winter's day
Took a shortcut through the woods and I lost my way
It was getting late and I was scared and alone
Then a kind old man took my hand and led me home
Mama couldn't see him, but he was standing there
But I knew in my heart, he was the answer to my prayers

Oh I believe there are angels among us
Sent down to us from somewhere up above
They come to you and me in our darkest hours
To show us how to live
To teach us how to give
To guide us with a light of love

When life dealt troubled times and had me down on my knees
There's always been someone there to come along and comfort me
A kind word from a stranger to lend a helping hand
A phone call from a friend just to say I understand
Ain't it kind of funny at the dark end of the road
Someone lights the way with just a single ray of hope

Oh I believe there are angels among us
Sent down to us from somewhere up above
They come to you and me in our darkest hours
To show us how to live
To teach us how to give
To guide us with a light of love

They wear so many faces
Show up in the strangest places
Grace us with thier mercy
In our time of need

Oh I believe there are angels among us
Sent down to us from somewhere up above
They come to you and me in our darkest hours
To show us how to live
To teach us how to give
To guide us with a light of love*

This song is blessed.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope this link works because I'm running blind when it comes to You Tube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0HrEvh44c]ALABAMA - Angels Among Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2012)

When I first heard this I thought my heart was going to swell till it burst.

* "Jesus Take The Wheel"

She was driving last Friday on her way to Cincinnati
On a snow white Christmas Eve
Going home to see her Mama and her Daddy with the baby in the backseat
Fifty miles to go and she was running low on faith and gasoline
It'd been a long hard year
She had a lot on her mind and she didn't pay attention
she was going way too fast
Before she knew it she was spinning on a thin black sheet of glass
She saw both their lives flash before her eyes
She didn't even have time to cry
She was so scared
She threw her hands up in the air

Jesus take the wheel
Take it from my hands
Cause I can't do this on my own
I'm letting go
So give me one more chance
To save me from this road I'm on
Jesus take the wheel

It was still getting colder when she made it to the shoulder
And the car came to a stop
She cried when she saw that baby in the backseat sleeping like a rock
And for the first time in a long time
She bowed her head to pray
She said I'm sorry for the way
I've been living my life
I know I've got to change
So from now on tonight

Jesus take the wheel
Take it from my hands
Cause I can't do this on my own
I'm letting go
So give me one more chance
To save me from this road I'm on
Jesus take the wheel

Oh I'm letting go
So give me one more chance
Save me from this road I'm on
From this road I'm on
Jesus take the wheel
Oh take it take it from me
Oh *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8-YO6g05aA]Carrie Underwood-Jesus, Take the Wheel Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2012)

Jesus is just alright with me. Doobie Brothers or the Byrds. Both awesome.

* Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright

I don't care what they may say
I don't care what they may do
I don't care what they may say
Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright

Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright

I don't care what they may know
I don't care where they may go
I don't care what they may know
Jesus is just alright, oh yeah

Jesus, he's my friend; Jesus, he's my friend
He took me by the hand; Led me far from this land
Jesus, he's my friend

Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright

I don't care what they may say, I don't care what they may do
I don't care what they may say, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah *


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzE57gBfDq4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzE57gBfDq4[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dutNBC36Eyo]Barry Sadler - Ballad of the Green Berets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ttDUGM-1mU]Neil Diamond - Coming to America - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwoHLEOmasw]Star Spangled Banner 82nd Airborne Chorus 07-04-09 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAFj2-u2cGQ]BEST Andrea Bocelli Song EVER! - (HQ Sound) - The Lord&#39;s Prayer (better than time to say goodbye) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1E4sPmGB6s]America The Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKZg_ZB4SkU]My Country, &#39;Tis of Thee (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFh0oy6vIt4][OLD VRSN] Battle Hymn of the Republic - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey (Apr 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Y_XRiJsCI]Don Mclean American Pie 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWrMeBR8W-c]Toby Keith - American Soldier[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQM1oLnMLNU]John Wayne "America - Why I Love Her" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## freedombecki (Apr 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5TfCHJ7Sw8]Coven - One Tin Soldier (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJcyB4UJDhg]Al Hibbler - He (1955) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMgCpb1nli4]MY SWEET LORD (George Harrison) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3usXFCh56iA]Wings Of A Snow White Dove ~ Ferlin Husky - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wby6lSf8jfE]Just A Little Talk With Jesus - The Oak Ridge Boys - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieg3mI88Zw]Betty Johnson - You Can&#39;t Get To Heaven (1959) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDM2Qb1rVVs]OCEAN - "Put Your Hand In The Hand" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcF75h4BHk8]How Great Thou Art by Alan Jackson - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za1-e9zuGV0]The Old Rugged Cross - Alan Jackson - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 19, 2012)

I heard this today when I was changing stations. Hadn't heard it in a long time.

* 
Artist: Brooks And Dunn
Song: I Believe 
Album: Hillbilly Deluxe
	Brooks And Dunn Sheet Music
Brooks And Dunn CDs


Old man Wrigley lived in that white house
Down the street where i grew up
Momma used to send me over with things
We struck a freindship up
I spent a few long summers out on his old porch swing

Says he was in the war when in the navy
Lost his wife, lost his baby
Broke down and asked him one time
How ya keep from going crazy
He said I'll see my wife and son in just a little while
I asked him what he meant
He looked at me and smiled, said

(Chorus)
I raise my hands, bow my head
I'm finding more and more truth in the words written in red
They tell me that there's more to life than just what i can see
Oh i believe

Few years later i was off at college
Talkin' to mom on the phone one night
Getting all caught up on the gossip
The ins and outs of the small town life
She said oh by the way son, old man Wrigley's died.

Later on that night, i laid there thinkin' back
Thought 'bout a couple long-lost summers
I didn't know whether to cry or laugh
If there was ever anybody desevred a ticket to the other side
It'd be that sweet old man who looked me in the eye, said

(Chorus)
I raise my hands, bow my head
I'm finding more and more truth in the words written in red
They tell me that there's more to life than just what i can see

I can't quote the book
The chapter or the verse
You can't tell me it all ends
In a slow ride in a hearse
You know I'm more and more convinced
The longer that i live
Yeah, this can't be
No, this can't be
No, this can't be all there is

(Chorus)
When I raise my hands, bow my head
I'm finding more and more truth in the words written in red
They tell me that there's more to this than just what i can see
I believe
Oh, I
I believe
I believe
I believe
I believe
I believe*

I hope this works.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJhYDIQPh3w]i believe brooks and dunn w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ga_M5Zdn4]The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6pn-XT7JA]The Last of The Mohicans Soundtrack Medley - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRv-fgfLFTk]The Highwaymen - Michael (Row The Boat Ashore) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u28SgvxIWK8]ED Ames " The Impossible Dream"@ The NYA Show Beverly Hills CA. October 4, 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPlcE3GcoFc]West Side Story - America - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzNC7e1yCHU]Jesus Loves Me- MIchael Card - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkq0Ncf32cs]Debbie Reynolds - "Dominique" (The Singing Nun) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NH_is7VuCI]In the garden-Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Amazing Grace - Mormon Tabernacle Choir - YouTube



Did you ever read the history behind this song?



Amazing Grace: The Story of John Newton


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R52heyok9Ps]Alan Jackson - Are You Washed In The Blood - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2012)

I love to listen to all the old pentacostal gospel singers.. 






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBp5ggh3w2Q]Doris Akers Sings Sweet, Sweet Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s]The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I&#39;ve ever heard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace - Mormon Tabernacle Choir - YouTube
> ...


No, I hadn't until this link, WillowTree. That's something to hear a man's revelation of God's grace over 300 years before, and how it became a turning point in his life. His deliverance in a storm at sea made him realize that God heard his prayer and spared him from a certain death. He remained a sailor for sometime, procured an education, and turned a life of badness to a life lived for the good of others by ministering and writing songs that would inspire others not to give up hope in the goodness of God for a lifetime. Thanks for sharing his story and hearing out my poor interpretation of what I just read. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Amazing grace! (how sweet the sound)
That savd a wretch like me!
I once was lost, but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.

  Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
And grace my fears relievd;
How precious did that grace appear,
The hour I first believd!


  Thro many dangers, toils and snares,
I have already come;
Tis grace has brought me safe thus far,
And grace will lead me home.


  The Lord has promisd good to me,
His word my hope secures;
He will my shield and portion be,
As long as life endures.


  Yes, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
And mortal life shall cease;
I shall possess, within the veil,
A life of joy and peace.


  The earth shall soon dissolve like snow,
The sun forbear to shine;
But God, who calld me here below,
Will be forever mine.
[/FONT]​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI]Mozart - Requiem - YouTube[/ame]

*English translation of Mozart's Requiem*

	 	Lord, have mercy on us. 
	Christ, have mercy on us. 
	Lord, have mercy on us. 
	 	Day of wrath, day of anger 
	will dissolve the world in ashes, 
	as foretold by David and the Sibyl. 
	Great trembling there will be 
	when the Judge descends from heaven 
	to examine all things closely. 
	 	The trumpet will send its wondrous sound 
	throughout earth's sepulchres 
	and gather all before the throne.  
	Death and nature will be astounded, 
	when all creation rises again, 
	to answer the judgement. 
	A book will be brought forth, 
	in which all will be written, 
	by which the world will be judged.  
	When the judge takes his place, 
	what is hidden will be revealed, 
	nothing will remain unavenged. 
	What shall a wretch like me say? 
	Who shall intercede for me, 
	when the just ones need mercy? 
	 	King of tremendous majesty, 
	who freely saves those worthy ones, 
	save me, source of mercy. 
	 	Remember, kind Jesus, 
	my salvation caused your suffering; 
	do not forsake me on that day.  
	 	Faint and weary you have sought me, 
	redeemed me, suffering on the cross; 
	may such great effort not be in vain.  
	 	Righteous judge of vengeance, 
	grant me the gift of absolution 
	before the day of retribution.  
	 	I moan as one who is guilty: 
	owning my shame with a red face; 
	suppliant before you, Lord.  
	 	You, who absolved Mary, 
	and listened to the thief, 
	give me hope also.  
	 	My prayers are unworthy, 
	but, good Lord, have mercy, 
	and rescue me from eternal fire.  
	 	Provide me a place among the sheep, 
	and separate me from the goats, 
	guiding me to Your right hand. 
	 	When the accused are confounded, 
	and doomed to flames of woe, 
	call me among the blessed.  
	 	I kneel with submissive heart, 
	my contrition is like ashes, 
	help me in my final condition. 
	 	That day of tears and mourning, 
	when from the ashes shall arise, 
	all humanity to be judged. 
	Spare us by your mercy, Lord, 
	gentle Lord Jesus, 
	grant them eternal rest. Amen. 
	 	Lord Jesus Christ, King of glory, 
	liberate the souls of the faithful, 
	departed from the pains of hell 
	and from the bottomless pit. 
	Deliver them from the lion's mouth, 
	lest hell swallow them up, 
	lest they fall into darkness.  
	 	Let the standard-bearer, holy Michael, 
	bring them into holy light.  
	 	Which was promised to Abraham 
	and his descendants. 
	 	Sacrifices and prayers of praise, Lord, 
	we offer to You. 
	Receive them in behalf of those souls 
	we commemorate today. 
	And let them, Lord, 
	pass from death to life, 
	which was promised to Abraham 
	and his descendants. 
	 	Lamb of God, who takes away 
	the sins of the world, 
	grant them eternal rest. 
	Lamb of God, who takes away 
	the sins of the world, 
	Grant them eternal rest. 
	Lamb of God, who takes away 
	the sins of the world, 
	grant them eternal rest forever. 
	 	Let eternal light shine on them, Lord, 
	as with Your saints in eternity, 
	because You are merciful. 
	Grant them eternal rest, Lord, 
	and let perpetual light shine on them, 
	as with Your saints in eternity, 
	because You are merciful. ​


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN77HjfAc8k]Up from the grave He arose - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32YPozK5Y-0]"Exodus" by Henry Mancini - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## dilloduck (May 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6WpOTt5OpE&feature=related]Mighty Clouds of Joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (May 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCdtE6VzR5o]Blood Bought Church - Nancy Harmon & Family Worship Center Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (May 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI&feature=related]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnowePU8npc]Johnny Cash - Give Me That Old Time Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUa-zUQaDU8]Glen Campbell - Galveston [Very Good(+) quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWR2vVXZE5A]Now the Day Is Over (The Hastings College Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 29, 2012)

This young American made America proud by winning the annual Tschaikowsky competition in Moscow in the early 60s (or was it late 50s?)

Anyway here is some of his work:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7MAriotZyE](Cliburn)Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1 Mvt III - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2012)

this one still takes my breath away... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 1, 2012)

'nother favorite tune... couldn't find the version I like best, but this one's pretty cool...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFbGEu8J7OM]America the Beautiful by Jaycie on 9/11/06 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAo19K_E8o]Everything is beautiful - Ray Stevens - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bng_cn0ElY]JIMMY CLIFF Rivers of Babylon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, America:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaI5IRuS2aE]Woody Guthrie-This Land Is Your Land - YouTube[/ame]

My choice for our national anthem, should there ever be a vote.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvMS_ykiLiQ]Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwPDETH2Bn8]Hank Snow - I&#39;ve Been Everywhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

It doesn't do the Suwanee justice, nothing can; it came to mind though:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHSjLjiCQD4]Real State Song of Florida, "Old folks at home" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_7mUflj2s]Morning Has Broken - Instrumental (flute). With lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]
*​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRs4hKAJ59I]You raise me up - Panflöte - David Döring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L177lcB9Eks]Sounds of silence - Panflöte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj8fpE7hhqk]Native American-Pan Flute[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8nkSNu_N9o]Tears in heaven - Panflute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbn_bo0WgZg]" I have a dream " instrumental flauta de pan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU]Silent Monks Singing Halleluia - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ywDLpfBHg]My Country Tis of Thee (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwoHLEOmasw]Star Spangled Banner 82nd Airborne Chorus 07-04-09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L82z-zewAXQ]U.S. Marine Cadences - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSpTcXWEC5g]Anchors Aweigh (Official Navy Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyKoDg3sb1c]1960-G.I. Blues( All the songs in the movie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Dona Nobis Pacem*​ 
This was a performance done in 2006 in combination with 3 high school  choirs: a choir from Utah, Texas, and Haslett, MI. All three choirs were  invited by Carnegie Hall to sing with Dr. Craig Jessop conducting. The  orchestra is from St. Luke's​​It was also sung with the Linn-Benton Community Choir, with Maestro Hal Eastburn sometime between 1978-1980, in which I was a participant. I loved it, it is a true loving work of art and beauteously done below in the next 8 frames: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkVzk2DQU-A"]I. Introit (World Premiere) - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjz8E3z7X58]II. Agnus Dei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MhnY_M_K9E]III. Beat! Beat! Drums! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zdM2A0NRJc]IV. Reconciliation - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k3bgafptIQ]V. Dirge For Two Veterans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffIXaZekZo]VI. The Angel Of Death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IattyF2OZM]VII. O Man Greatly Beloved - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_emWbk5OD-s]VIII. Epilogue (World Premiere) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 30, 2012)

More about the work: wikipedia

Dona nobis pacem (Vaughan Williams) 

_Dona nobis pacem_, (English: Grant us peace), is a cantata written by Ralph Vaughan Williams in 1936 and first performed on 2 October 1936. The work was commissioned to mark the centenary of the Huddersfield Choral Society.  Vaughan Williams produced his plea for peace by referring to recent  wars during the growing fears of a new one. His texts were taken from  the Mass, three poems by Walt Whitman, a political speech, and sections of the Bible. A.V. Butcher has analysed Vaughan Williams' use of the Whitman poems in this composition.[1]
  The work is scored for chorus and large orchestra, with soprano and baritone soloists. The phrase _Dona nobis pacem_ ("Give us peace"), in different settings, punctuates the entire piece.
 Sections 

 The work is in six parts, played without a break: 
 

Agnus Dei, whose Latin text comes from the last movement in the Roman Catholic Mass.  The soprano introduces the theme, singing it over the orchestra and  choir. The text translates as "Lamb of God, grant us peace."
Beat! Beat! Drums!, is based on the first Whitman poem. The  text describes the drums and bugles of war bursting through doors and  windows, disrupting the peaceful lives of church congregations,  scholars, bridal couples, and other civilians.
Reconciliation, uses the entire second Whitman poem. The  baritone soloist introduces the first half of the poem, which the choir  echoes and varies. The baritone then continues with the rest of the  poem, followed by the choir presenting a new variation of the first  half. At the end, the soprano repeats a variation of the _Dona nobis pacem_ of the first movement, hauntingly soaring above the final lines of the chorus. _Word over all, beautiful as the sky,__Beautiful that war and all its deeds of carnage must in time be utterly lost,__That the hands of the sisters Death and Night incessantly softly wash again_ _and ever again, this soiled world;_ _For my enemy is dead, a man divine as myself is dead,__I look where he lies white-faced and still in the coffin - I draw near,__Bend down and touch lightly with my lips the white face in the coffin._
Dirge for Two Veterans, uses most of the Whitman poem. The movement was originally composed in 1914 and later incorporated into _Dona nobis pacem_.  Here the drums return, but now in a dirge for the father and son,  "dropped together", being marched in a "sad procession" to their  "new-made double grave", overlooked by the "immense and silent moon".  Still, for all the solemnity, the notes of hope in Whitman's poem are  set to a swelling choral paean, as if to reassure us that we have indeed  learned from the carnage of World War I.
The fifth section, which bears no title, starts with the baritone soloist and a quote from the John Bright speech with which he tried to prevent the Crimean War ("The Angel of Death has been abroad throughout the land . . ."). The movement continues with somber quotes from the Book of Jeremiah, with the soprano and choir intervening with the _Dona nobis pacem_ plea.
The movement then continues with more optimistic texts, including a brief setting in English of the Gloria. It ends with a quiet coda of _Dona nobis pacem_, introduced by the soprano again, adding the choir to finish the piece.
 Some CDs and some editions divide the last movement into two parts,  between the end of the quotation from Jeremiah and the baritone's  entrance with the words "O man, greatly beloved, fear not!"


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTP7Jxc_Kpg]Teach Me Lord To Wait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vROU_N-FYdY]Be Thou My Vision with Lyrics (Hymn) by 4HIM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 26, 2012)

If this video was already shared, please forgive me for the duplication.

I am not very religious, but I think the song is moving for many of those who are devout Christians.  

And I have a thing for Carrie Underwood.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk]Carrie Underwood with Vince Gill How Great thou Art - 720P HD - Standing Ovation! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgbsxganors]The Highwaymen-Michael (row the boat ashore) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CmsekMl8Dg]The Mormon Tabernacle Choir - Climb Every Mountain.flv - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-a4TLbYDyc]DEO GRATIAS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LVjLclGYb0]Saint Paul Cathedral Choir: Deo Gracias - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85pHPdoHLM8]Te Deum - John Rutter - Sacramento Master Singers & ARC Chamber Singers & Folsom Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlhV80QPUuI]All Things Bright and Beautiful (John Rutter) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snj9yR5Ae_k"]A mighty fortress is our God (Vocals & Organ) - YouTube[/ame]

My favorite.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvZYhxT5Mf8]Vivaldi&#39;s Gloria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3O_cV4bxRk"]Rutter Magnificat - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piY_da5bhbs"]John Rutter Magnificat - YouTube[/ame]


Would just like to add - this version absolutely sounds like an angel choir. It's thoroughly heavenly and uplifting. *recommend!


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV7kQKy-O7s]Rutter Requiem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaMkj4_H8WM]For the Beauty of the Earth - John Rutter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLxM0s6XOJo]Look at the World - John Rutter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Nov 14, 2012)

beautiful---

i don't yet know how to rep you

clicked 'thanks'

great choice.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAYPN-1Yjt0"]National Anthem USA (ALL VERSES) - YouTube[/ame]

[FONT=Monotype Corsiva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Star Spangled Banner Lyrics
By Francis Scott Key 1814





[/FONT]      		      [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

Oh, say can you see by the dawn's early light
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars thru the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched were so gallantly streaming?
And the rocket's red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there.
Oh, say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

On the shore, dimly seen through the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected now shines in the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner!  Oh long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more!
Their blood has washed out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight, or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

Oh! thus be it ever, when freemen shall stand
Between their loved home and the war's desolation!
Blest with victory and peace, may the heav'n rescued land
Praise the Power that hath made and preserved us a nation.
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto:  "In God is our trust."
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave![/FONT]​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyN-krBTWLY]Gillian Welch - I&#39;ll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY5m1Wstmfc]We Gather Together (Thanksgiving Hymn) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jac6i2iP1Gw"]Song of Wyoming - YouTube[/ame]

Performed by John Denver in the 1970s​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJmUUE57cE0]Casper Troopers Drum & Bugle Corps 1969 - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY3omdNwGWA&noredirect=1]I believe - Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE]Christmas Food Court Flash Mob, Hallelujah Chorus - Must See! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving the joy of Christmas in everyday life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AnMlQNw1M8]Musical Interruption - Carol Of The Bells - Must See Christmas Video! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving the joy of Christmas all over this land...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYrOMK1aDA]The Carol Of The Bells -George Winston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving the joy of Christmas in voice ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKt_cJfOZ7M]Carol of the Bells [Acapella] by Barlow Girl [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

The Beauty of Christmas in Panflute...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8TAHv78Vso]Christmas Carols on the Panflute - YouTube[/ame]


Away in A Manger
Deck The Halls
The First Noel
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen I
Good King Wenceslas I
Hark, The Herald Angels Sing
Joy To the World
Oh Come All Ye Faithful
We Three Kings
Silver Bells
Cantique Noel
It Came Upon the Midnight Clear
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen II
Good King Wenceslas II
Silent Night​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGtAa3klQNk]12 Days Of Christmas Sing-a-long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T4WB2zfmps]Silent Night (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PqvAdz5cYE]O Holy Night by Kenny Rogers with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's a part of one that I've always liked:

Dare to be a Daniel, Dare to stand alone
Dare to have a purpose firm, Dare to make it known!
From the hymn &#8220;Hold the Fort!&#8221; First Congregational Church of Chicago, Illinois


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6qp8nXA-E]Mary Had a Baby - Vocal Arts Ensemble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RALKe73Vjzg]Nunc angelorum gloria (Medieval Christmas cantiones) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVFATPkZpt0]Pueri Concinite--Christmas Motet Vienna Boys Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVVxJQCDCLE]Vienna Boys Choir: Fröhliche Weihnacht überall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajb1m6qHkJU]Sing We Now of Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1WHNcnHo4A]Still, Still, Still --Christmas carol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT1fA59oH7Q]The Little Drummer Boy (Perfect Version) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phRBqdCoMjM]Angels We Have Heard on High, Christmas at Belmont 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fUi2Bt4U3o]o come, emanuel - robert shaw chamber singers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 27, 2012)

Would you count this one, becki?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpZ3jPMM5Ac](HQ) Best Version of "Battle Hymn of the Republic" EVER! Mormon Tabernacle Choir + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


I've seen them perform in Salt Lake City. All volunteers.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 28, 2012)

For sure!


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiJx1Hbn_KM]Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child-Paul Robeson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r9V5WV_Fbk]"Amen" - Gospel Christmas - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYxS80DrqR0"]"I Got Shoes" (Heav'n, Heav'n) - YouTube[/ame]

I got shoes, you got shoes,
All God's children got shoes.
When I get to Heav'n gonna put in my shoes,
Gonna walk all over God's Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n
Everybody talkin' æbout Heav'n ain't going there,
Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n.
Gonna shout all over God's Heav'n.


I got a robe, you got a robe,
All God's children got a robe.
When I get to Heav'n gonna put in my robe,
Gonna shout all over God's Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n
Everybody talkin' æbout Heav'n ain't going there,
Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n.
Gonna shout all over God's Heav'n.

I got a wings, you got a wings,
All God's children got a wings.
When I get to Heav'n gonna put on my wings,
Gonna fly all over God's Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n
Everybody talkin' æbout Heav'n ain't going there,
Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n.
Gonna fly all over God's Heav'n.

I got a harp, you got a harp,
All God's children got a harp.
When I get to Heav'n gonna play on my harp,
Gonna play all over God's Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n
Everybody talkin' æbout Heav'n ain't going there,
Heav'n, Heav'n, Heav'n.
Gonna shout all over God's Heav'n.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uatCU8QzdyA"]His Eye is on the Sparrow - YouTube[/ame]

Lyrics: 

Verse 1:
Why should I feel discouraged,
Why should the shadows come,
Why should my heart be lonely
And long for Heav'n and home?
When Jesus is my portion,
My constant Friend is He:
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He cares for me;
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He watches me.

Refrain:
I sing because I'm happy, (I&#8217;m happy)
I sing because I'm free, (I&#8217;m free)
For His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He watches me.

Verse 2:
"Let not your heart be troubled,"
His tender word I hear,
And resting on His goodness,
I lose my doubts and fear;
Though by the path He leads me
But one step I may see:
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He watches me;
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He watches me.

Verse 3:
Whenever I am tempted,
Whenever clouds arise,
When songs give place to sighing,
When hope within me dies,
I draw the closer to Him,
From care He sets me free:
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He cares for me;
His eye is on the sparrow,
And I know He watches me.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpRKZ9skO_k]Oh Happy Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

Jotta A (Agnus Dei)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJWkkUt-z34"]Boy with michael jackson voice! - YouTube[/ame]

Alleluhiah, 
Holy, Holy, 
Lord God Almighty!
Worthy is the Lamb of God!


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

Jotta A. Sings "Amazing Grace" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_tb2KKjUpM]Brazilians Got Talent 2011 - Amazing Grace - Jotta A - The Best Kids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yau2YHgHpVI]Shelby State Gospel Choir "Ain&#39;t Got Time To Die" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_P7E_dSoCM]Deep River By Johnny Mathis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQT4_IkSU9g]Soul Children of Chicago - Every Time I Feel The Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA0co7g-1rI]Ezekiel Saw de Wheel_ Louis Armstrong.wmv.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5EfwBWgg0]Louis Armstrong-Go Down Moses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzxiroxqzbo]louis armstrong this train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNUF7QGJZwA]Down by the riverside- Louis Armstrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdq4iilT-Js]Peter, Paul & Mary - Oh, Rock My Soul (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKXCi7ZdSBs]Cathedral Choir: "There Is A Balm In Gilead" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0GcVKLRcd8]Steal Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPZuWzZvoYQ]Joshua Fit The Battle Of Jericho-Mahalia Jackson - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 5, 2012)

Just listened to about 50 versions of this song since 3:30pm.... this was the best one.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8ytiMpcYgk]"Children Go Where I Send Thee" - Crimson River Quartet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd02dhWBV3w]"Go Tell It On A Mountain" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8opd0WrJxY]Negro Spiritual Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_UL2sLE8uks]Blessed Be That Maid Mary [2011,[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/G2Ki9nelzfs]Kings College Choir - 1 - Once in Royal Davids City Dec 24 2011 HD 1080 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KhPQA4eYwp8]Choir of Kings College Cambridge - The Holly and the Ivy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/C3TUWU_yg4s]Hallelujah - Choir of King&#39;s College, Cambridge live performance of Handel&#39;s Messiah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5kPxxW_zgZM]Coventry Carol [2011,[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-LVjLclGYb0]Saint Paul Cathedral Choir: Deo Gracias - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KV27dCFxY18]Haarlem Voices - "This Little Babe" Britten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4lC7V8hG198]Miserere Mei Deus (Allegri) - King&#39;s College Choir, Cambridge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rKitH5toWLg]â¬âª Rise Up, Shepherd, and Follow! - King&#39;s Singers â«â­ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_rLxUgdyAhY]Sing We All Noel with Lyrics- French Christmas Carol- Noel Nouvelet fr. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame="http://youtu.be/U0aL9rKJPr4"]In The Bleak Midwinter : Choir of Kings College, Cambridge - YouTube[/ame]

1. In the bleak mid-winter 
Frosty wind made moan,
Earth stood hard as iron, 
Water like a stone;
Snow had fallen, snow on snow, 
Snow on snow,
In the bleak mid-winter
Long ago.

2. Our God, Heaven cannot hold Him 
Nor earth sustain;
Heaven and earth shall flee away
When He comes to reign:
In the bleak mid-winter 
A stable-place sufficed
The Lord God Almighty, 
Jesus Christ.

3. Enough for Him, whom cherubim 
Worship night and day,
A breast full of milk 
And a manger full of hay;
Enough for Him, whom angels 
Fall down before,
The ox and ass and camel 
Which adore.

4. Angels and archangels 
May have gathered there,
Cherubim and seraphim 
Thronged the air,
But only His mother
In her maiden bliss,
Worshipped the Beloved 
With a kiss.

5. What can I give Him, 
Poor as I am?
If I were a shepherd
I would bring a lamb,
If I were a wise man
I would do my part,
Yet what I can I give Him, 
Give my heart.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3pabx6towKE]Come thou long expected Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 25, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I hope this link works because I'm running blind when it comes to You Tube.
> 
> ALABAMA - Angels Among Us - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/6wcixnwEiik]HEAVEN MUST BE MISSING AN ANGEL !!! TAVARES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NAa3NC1Fuc4]Light Everlasting (St. Olaf Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/q5n6X9sUznI]O Holy Night : Kings College, Cambridge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SMKYbSCXh8c]John Rutter Candlelight Carol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas Concerto by Archangelo Corelli

[ame=http://youtu.be/3Hp-vWZSpEM]Corelli Concerti Grossi No.8 in G minor, Op.6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q7ch7uottHU]O Magnum Mysterium - Morten Lauridsen - Kings College - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 26, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bG61UNnuGQ8]The Lord&#39;s Prayer (Our Father) - Johnny Mathis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Dec 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dsOViIAI28]Silent Night/7 O&#39;Clock News - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night


----------



## konradv (Dec 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S50cf3xIb50]2006 - Bob Seger - Little Drummer Boy - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Seger- Little Drummer Boy


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 3, 2013)

RIP Raylene

[ame=http://youtu.be/2ZypkL0nsbc]Rankin Family - Rise Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 3, 2013)

how 'bout sumpin' 'bout Canada's soul...?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38BO7GI0vQQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38BO7GI0vQQ[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zwDvF0NtgdU]O Canada - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vxTe1Q-qupM]Gospel - Pat Boone - Sweet Hour of Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sWR2vVXZE5A]Now the Day Is Over (The Hastings College Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wWPV5bEyWzA]What Wondrous Love is This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 5, 2013)

from the rankins its my soul from the east...

The Rankin family are to die for. their voices meet the sky. I don't know how to describe their harmonies except to say, the Lord loves them.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone do this yet ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-08YZF87OBQ]Hillsong - Mighty to Save - With Subtitles/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## freedombecki (Jan 11, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uiwFeKartX4]The Browns - "The Three Bells" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 25, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iBMTzryAnrk]Mendelssohn's Elijah, conducted by Ann Howard Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwXnGcouxtg]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Red White And Blue (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uiwFeKartX4]The Browns - "The Three Bells" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 2, 2013)

putting this incredible piece up again...

American Trilogy... Mickey Newbury...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs]Mickey Newbury : An American Trilogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WfBOrtK1sx4]Morning Has Broken by Natasha Marsh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Aug 23, 2013)

Heard this on my drive home and felt moved to share it



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKCvvnM3mTU]Devin McGlamery feat Dailey & Vincent - From My Rags To His Riches - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbqsa-v_45I]Josh Groban - Bells of New York City live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzs52OzgWOs]America the Beautiful (performed by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 24, 2013)

Johnny Cash... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_yLFHyqqMM]Johnny Cash Oney Dedicated to the working man.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2013)

My favorite Irish band, starring Shane MacGowan:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o]The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/kElZxXHHxbk]Breathe On Me Breath of God-Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VEvBXcgFw4c]We Gather Together To Ask The LORD's Blessing ? Chimes & Organ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slx8CCjoL4E]Son's of Liberty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/18MEV0fT1gI]Instrumental Hymn Sweet Hour of Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rebelgirl (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the Gaither Vocal Band (David Phelps is the best)!! I also like the Hoppers, the Isaacs, and Karen Peck and New River.


----------



## rebelgirl (Dec 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se7yAkqu3Ek]Four Days Late [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rebelgirl (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub-PycA9dcs]When He Comes Down [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HndQZlmJPpc]The Lords My Shepherd - Inspirational hymns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhXW5QD8N1g&feature=share&list=PL4E210F9381CE6106&index=2]The Lily of the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gM7gt_cSxjw]Rock of Ages - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/414J9NAJ9fs]Nearer My God to Thee_Hymnal_MV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VmvnE6erj6I]When Peace Like A River (hymn with words and music) - Horatio G. Spafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z9XZ_HSquUQ]Alan Jackson - Blessed Assurance ( LIVE ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pi_7Ig0fcac]Sunday School Songs - Oh, How I love Jesus [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z29h7HUcJus]I've got the joy, joy, joy, joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/H8rWq51CiZU]Since Jesus Came Into My Heart By Christian Gospel Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eCJuFt_cHzE]'Come into My Heart Lord Jesus' Hymn.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/JBH8mhHSNWo]Fairest Lord Jesus (The Hastings College Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yv927QNtz78]O Come, O Come, Emmanuel {Robert Shaw} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-s_n_ycNvP8]Robert Shaw Chamber Singers: Coventry Carol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/JtWkNxn3duA]Robert Shaw -- "Messiah" Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CLAnuG1340g]Songs of America - Simple Gifts - Shaker Hymn [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KCGN48GqdZg]Down By The Riverside By The Golden Gate Quartet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/A91pY1L9meQ]Wynton Marsalis & Eric Clapton - Just A Closer Walk With Thee (DVD Rip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/e9GtPX6c_kg]Carol of the Bells (for 12 cellos) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0eNA0veNr94]" Benedictus " - YouTube[/ame]


Blessed are the poor in spirit,
for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ib8LUJkMEjU]Fantasia on Christmas Carols - Vaughan Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VJxBlJFjOU4]We Three Kings.(with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ad7KU9bCTAM]Do You Hear What I Hear? - Carrie Underwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ikUovryDh80]"Mary Did You Know?" from "The Passion of The Christ" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oecH-V9RkQg]Breath Of Heaven (Mary's Song) by Amy Grant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nXaugHIdvHE]RICHARD CLAYDERMAN - GREENSLEEVES - YouTube[/ame]

 What Child Is This?

William Chatterton Dix, published ca. 1865

What Child is this, who laid to rest,
On Mary's lap is sleeping?
Whom angels greet with anthems sweet
While shepherds watch are keeping?
This, this is Christ the King
Whom shepherds guard and angels sing.
Haste, haste to bring Him laud,
The Babe, the Son of Mary.

Why lies He in such mean estate
Where ox and ass are feeding?
Good Christian, fear: for sinners here,
The silent Word is pleading.
This, this is Christ the King
Whom shepherds guard and angels sing.
Haste, haste to bring Him laud,
The Babe, the Son of Mary.

Nails, spear, shall pierce Him through,
The Cross be borne, for me, for you:
Hail, hail, the Word made flesh,
Find more similar lyrics on http://mp3lyrics.com/aOpThe Babe, the Son of Mary!
This, this is Christ the King
Whom shepherds guard and angels sing.
Haste, haste to bring Him laud,
The Babe, the Son of Mary.

So bring Him incense, gold and myrrh
Come peasant, king to own Him.
The King of Kings salvation brings;
Let loving hearts enthrone Him.
This, this is Christ the King
Whom shepherds guard and angels sing.
Haste, haste to bring Him laud,
The Babe, the Son of Mary.

Raise, raise, the song on high,
The Virgin sings her lullaby:
Joy joy for Christ is born,
The Babe, the Son of Mary!
This, this is Christ the King
Whom shepherds guard and angels sing.
Haste, haste to bring Him laud,
The Babe, the Son of Mary.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't Ever Take Away My Freedom - Peter, Paul & Mary

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSxThEyQLeM]Don't Ever Take Away My Freedom (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Breath Of Heaven (Mary's Song) by Amy Grant - YouTube



sweet... thanks for that, Becki...

but, gotta say... if that has anything directly to do with the OP, then so does this... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slbMe-aTY1A]Life of Brian sermon on the mount - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6vcQFZyIrFs]Be Thou my Vision - 8th Century Irish Hymm performed by Robin Mark --Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/psK1ApIT92Y]Shall we gather at the river - Burl Ives.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hExpJiy5zoE]Burl Ives / The Lily of the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dTKIqmdfHSk]Great is thy faithfulness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GI2dXQ3Eckg]MINE EYES HAVE SEEN THE GLORY-BIG SING at ROYAL ALBERT HALL,LONDON 30-12-2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3jRnL6fRdcc]Watch The Battle Hymn of the Republic performed by the U.S. Army Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nWQXpz9Fgcw]Rejoice Ye Pure Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ocTID34JNjE]When We All Get to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pQLV5AnyeSU]He Leadeth Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZJlJ2j_mcxg]Hans Zimmer & Lorne Balfe - In The Beginning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/F54HBhgkOaI]Jerome Hines-O Lord Most Holy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qrJwFi04DME]Jerome Hines-They Crucified My Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FoqxYqTNKmU]The Hallelujah Chorus Lyrics - Handel's Messiah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxNtDUX8hw4]Ricky Van Shelton - Keep it between the Lines (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh89TKf9uN8]George Jones - I Know A Man Who Can - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA]Johnny Cash-The_Man_Comes_Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcF75h4BHk8]How Great Thou Art by Alan Jackson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxLNlgKM8c]Alan Jackson - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXAqoZuYvyA]The Old Rugged Cross - Alan Jackson with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RrdwElnTU]Handel - Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZoZwdesumY]AVE MARIA in good sound by Mirusia Louwerse with André Rieu (2008). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfv-VYMobsA&index=5&list=PL1DBDC2DC5667697F]Dolly Parton with Alison Kraus & Suzanne Cox -In The Garden on her Gospel Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UC9LJzNMSc&index=11&list=PL1DBDC2DC5667697F]Loretta Lynn- Why Me Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X79Jko9bBI]You Needed Me - Anne Murray ( with lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFfDrslffU8]Shania Twain Hope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBqUwpCvCL8]Alan Jackson - There Is Power In The Blood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zNuYcplBmk]Alan Jackson - Sweet Hour Of Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jOKGbq8ARE]Allison Krauss and Alan Jackson sing The Angels Cried -With Lyrics- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbgfQ48hWuY]Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dAe8NXq8Lbs]Peter Paul and Mary, Jesus Met A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/h82lkLrFKxc]Here I Am Lord, composed and sung by Dan Schutte - with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW5DHXIU43Y&list=PLoPil3PcYf-8C59rZdXRpa6kly6TGu_fe&feature=share&index=5]Blest Be the Lord by Dan Schutte - Saint Louis Jesuits - with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uw4lft4rl34]Where Love Is Found - Dan Schutte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CnGnGBlBc1k]THOUGH THE MOUNTAINS MAY FALL by Dan Schutte - Saint Louis Jesuits: with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mxg-qBhZ7M8]These Alone are Enough (Dan Schutte) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

